# Help



## Martin (16 Nov 2005)

Hi guys:

I want to know, if you get into the army, you can decide where to enrol, like Air Force or Navy etc?
Also I want to be a pilot, does the army pay my studies in it, so as flying school.In fact, I want to know, what benefits offers the army, and if once i get my license to fly, how much time i have to wait, to become a commercial pilot? ???


----------



## TCBF (16 Nov 2005)

You don't have to wait at all. You can become a commercial pilot without joining the CF.

Tom


----------



## SHF (17 Nov 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36227.0.html

Good day Martin,  There is a search bar on your web page.  If you use it you can find answers to most of your questions.  The link above will provide some answers.  Pilots are Air Force.  Some pilots fly Navy mission, and some fly Army missions.  The CF inventory of aircraft is not very large so with a little research on your part you will be able to figure out which roles are assigned to which aircraft.  

The Air Force provides and pays for all of your training but the entry requirements may be difficult for some to meet.  I believe that after multi-engine school (many years after you join) you will be a qualified commercial pilot, depending on your interpretation of "commercial".  

You really should spend some time researching on your own.  Go to this DND site for more info:

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/pilot/index_e.asp


----------



## Jaxson (17 Nov 2005)

Martin said:
			
		

> Hi guys:
> 
> I want to know, if you get into the army, you can decide where to enrol, like Air Force or Navy etc?
> Also I want to be a pilot, does the army pay my studies in it, so as flying school.In fact, I want to know, what benefits offers the army, and if once i get my license to fly, how much time i have to wait, to become a commercial pilot? ???



You have to decide if you want to join army/navy/ airforce while your still in the enrollment process (application process).  Yes they will pay for your training of course, since you are flying for them. Like TCFB said, you don't need to join the CF to be able to fly commercial aircrafts, just go pay for your own flight school.


----------



## Sf2 (17 Nov 2005)

All Canadian Forces pilots have an equivelency to a commercial IFR licence when they get their wings.  All you have to do is go to transport canada and write a conversion exam and get a civilian medical.


----------



## Martin (17 Nov 2005)

Just wanted to thank you all guys, I has been really helpful the information


----------

